# Afraid of Stairs



## dyzir13 (Jan 9, 2009)

So I just adopted my lab/shepard 7 month old dog today and he has been awesome! He is so smart and well-mannered for his first day with me. However, I have one problem(especially because I live in a 3rd floor apartment)...he is afraid of the stairs. I have already carried him up twice, but don't want to make this a habit. 

I plan on just letting him go his own pace and hopefully conquering little by little until his fear is gone. Does anyone have any advice? Thanks!


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Carrying a full grown lab would not be a fun task for sure.  Take him on a leash and walk him toward the edge of the stairs. Go down a step or two and see if he follows you. If he does praise/reward him with a treat. If he doesn't, hold the treat in your hand and call him. When he starts down the stairs praise/reward him again.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Zoey was terrified of the stairs when we first got her too (we also live on the 3rd floor. ) She was only 12 weeks old then though. But to get her to come down the stairs with me, all I had to do was go stand at the bottom of the first flight of stairs, and hold out a treat. She came down VERY slowly at first, getting all four paws on each step before continuing, lol. She's a pro now.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

When I had a puppy and a lot of stairs I'd carry him down to the last step and put him down, let him accomplish that, then every time he was ready to add a step, just put him down higher and higher up--it worked well....takes some time, but it's good to get them comfortable with them before "making" them go all the way down right away
And of course lots of praise when they accomplish each step helps, too


----------



## dyzir13 (Jan 9, 2009)

I appreciate the replies. It seems that my dog is not afraid of all stairs because today at the park he had no problem climbing the cement stairs. I think the problem is that he is afraid of my stairs because they are slotted so you can see through them. I've tried luring with treats and toys and he will put his front legs on but not the hind legs. 

I think my best strategy would be of what SugarDaddy Otis recommended. I will start with just a couple each day and work my way up. I sure hope it works.


----------



## hbark (Oct 22, 2008)

Keep the faith. Our dog who we got from a rescue was terrified of our stairs when we first go her. We had to help her step by step, use treats to tempt her, lift her hind legs, etc.

Within a few days she was running up and down the stairs, no problem.

Our stairs have carpet on them -- do yours? Our dog will not go down the basement steps which have no carpet -- don't know if this makes a difference to her, or if it is something else.

In any case -- good luck to you, I'm sure it will work out soon!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

dyzir13 said:


> I appreciate the replies. It seems that my dog is not afraid of all stairs because today at the park he had no problem climbing the cement stairs. I think the problem is that he is afraid of my stairs because they are slotted so you can see through them. I've tried luring with treats and toys and he will put his front legs on but not the hind legs.
> 
> I think my best strategy would be of what SugarDaddy Otis recommended. I will start with just a couple each day and work my way up. I sure hope it works.


Oh. Well.. I'm scared of slotted stairs too! LOL..I don't know why, I just always feel like my feet will fall through :-( It's silly, I know.


----------



## rogueslg71 (Dec 6, 2007)

try to get her completely comfortable with other stairs like the cement ones or at a friend's house with carpeted or wood stairs (that dont have slots he can see through). then teach him a cue to go upstairs or downstairs. that in combination with a step at a time at home with the slotted stairs should teach him to go up and down in no time.


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

My mom's GSD was terrified of stairs (and everything else). It just takes time and patience and lots of treats and praise. If she starts having trouble with the cement stairs or running and jumping, have a vet check out her hips.


----------



## mellotune (Mar 11, 2007)

dyzir13, I was also living on a 3rd floor apartment with slotted stairs when I first got my dog. She was terrified at first, but eventually she learned. For my dog, going up slotted stairs took longer to learn than going down. The slotted stairs were more see-thru when we go up than down. Don't worry, just be patient, step by step and your dog will learn. Before you know it, your new problem may be the dog dragging you down the stairs to go play!


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

I have slotted basement stairs. I would just set them at the bottom and go upstairs and since we never go in the basement they quickly learned how to master stairs.
It's funny because one of mine everytime he goes up the stairs he has to stick his head through the slot, thus banging his head pretty much all the time (he's a lab mix and sometimes uncoordinated LOL)


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I put the leash on him and pulled his front paws up on one step, then pulled him up until his back paws hit the first step. Did it again. Then said - Okay, let's go. Took the leash and started walking. He had to follow, and figure out how to get up the stairs. He did it. 

Going down, same thing. Pulled his front paws down to the top stair, then again until the back paws came down. Then told him let's go and started walking down. 

He got it in less than a day


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

My puppy (ten weeks) is also afraid of stairs. She is not afraid to go up but she won't go down. In a way it is a advantage because of less places I can try to find her in but to the disadvantage I would like to teach her to go downstairs to the patio door.


----------



## sillycanuckchick (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a 4 month old Czech gsd pup she is a great dog.. mind you I carry her up and down my stairs..I do not want her to injure herself going up and down 26 open end stairs.. Once I do begin training her it will be in a safer enviorment.. right now its not gona happen..


----------



## The Dogman Commeth (Jan 30, 2009)

My 5-month old mini Dachshund also will not go up stairs...


----------

